# Grinding Teeth...



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive noticed the past couple of weeks that Bow has been either grinding or cletching his teeth when he is laying down or relaxing. It sounds so gross, gives me the jeebs... :hammer: It even kind of sounds like his jaw is crunching or something. Has anyone experienced this? Should i worry or just go to the vet?


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes my mix kallie opens and shuts her mouth and I can hear her teeth grind...its because her upper canines rub against the lower teeth. She doesnt seem to be in any pain and the teeth arent wearing. I would check your dogs teeth occassionally and make sure they arent rubbing bad enough to do damage and that their arent any teeth the haven't fallen out that should have depending on the age of the dog.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

dogs usually grind their teeth when they are sleeping much and its usually a reaction to a dream like when they make noise or look like they are running. when humans grind teeth we are given a mouth guard to wear at night to prevent damage and breakage to our teeth. dogs teeth are much much stronger than our teeth. usually there will be no damage done to a dogs teeth from grinding.


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

Layla grinds her teeth as well. After eating or when she is just relaxing and I asked the vet about it and she said it was fine. This was when she was younger tho so I dont know if its still okay now that she has her adult teeth.


----------

